# Knot forms after injection



## powermaster (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok a good friend of mine has been wanting me to ask for him so this is his problem. He has has a vial of test p he wanted to finishing up after being on test cup for the last ten weeks or so. Ever since he started the test p he gets a knot along with pain and eventually goes away after about 3 days. Then I found lithe only pine left and right flutes alternating. Is this knot from the prop or could it be scare tissue finally building up?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Not forms after injection*

It's from the prop.


----------



## PFM (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Not forms after injection*

My first prop pins were like allergic reactions to bee stings. Prop no longer bothers me, but some guys will never adjust to prop. 3 days is right on time for the prop ester to absorb and symptoms to cease. Your friend's scenario sounds perfectly normal.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Not forms after injection*



PFM said:


> My first prop pins were like allergic reactions to bee stings. Prop no longer bothers me, but some guys will never adjust to prop. 3 days is right on time for the prop ester to absorb and symptoms to cease. Your friend's scenario sounds perfectly normal.



Same here. 1cc per tricep. Couldn't bend my arms for 3 days lol


----------



## katelly (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Not forms after injection*

Prop is most painful inject out there. Lump could be introducing new compound to body but tprop has a 2 day bite IMO


----------



## powermaster (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Not forms after injection*

Thanks fellas I will pass this on. So how long should he continue the test p before deciding to discontinue use if pain and knot continue to exists?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Not forms after injection*

I sometimes get knots after injections, mostly in my glutes...delts hardly ever

As pob said, prop usually always cause some knotting or pain.. Many AAS users can't even use prop are very sensitive to it.

Sometimes it's the oils used, sometimes it's bad technique,and sometimes its just you..

I find rubbing the area hard after injection does help a bit


----------



## katelly (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Not forms after injection*



Yaya said:


> I sometimes get knots after injections, mostly in my glutes...delts hardly ever
> 
> As pob said, prop usually always cause some knotting or pain.. Many AAS users can't even use prop are very sensitive to it.
> 
> ...


I agree rub it out, but in all honesty prop needs to be pinned everyday. I'd give it 2weeks by then you be outta tprop anyway


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Not forms after injection*

Prop is hard to handle. It fucks me up for about 3 days and then tapers off. By that time you have already pinned again and the vicious cycle continues.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Not forms after injection*

Different people react very differently to prop.  I've been taking test prop both US pharm HG and UGL on and off with my trt reginem for over 2 years and never had a problem.  In fact right now I mix test e 200 mg/ml and test prop 100 mg/ml (.5 cc each) along with mast p 100 mg/ml (1 cc) with zero PIP.

However there are other compounds out there with very high mgs per ml that cause me some serious PIP.  

Luckily test prop is not one of them for me.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Not forms after injection*

Test suspension does me the same way.  no biggie.


----------



## powermaster (Aug 12, 2013)

Found out today that what he has is test sus which has test p in it. He is going to give it a few more days and if not adjusted to it will end his cycle and get ready for pct


----------



## 49ER (Aug 13, 2013)

Its weird I think different muscles react different.  I shot 1ml npp in my tricep and it swole up from elbow to the top of my shoulder was all red. I was in alot of pain for a week but same gear in glutes is painless


----------



## Rfagazzi (Aug 13, 2013)

Prop is my enemy!


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 13, 2013)

What length pin are you using. Pip from prop yes, Knot from prop no....


----------



## powermaster (Aug 13, 2013)

Bigwhite said:


> What length pin are you using. Pip from prop yes, Knot from prop no....



It is a 23g x 1"


----------



## Get Some (Aug 13, 2013)

Sust shouldn't leave a knot... His body could react negatively to TPP... Mine does and knots up, I can't use TPP. I don't know how common that is, but I know a few other guys who have the same problem. And just as a note, some labs use Ethyl Oleate in their injects which causes a reaction in some people. It shouldn't be a knot but red bumps on the skin are common in a negative reaction. Try to avoid EO unless you need a high mg/ml compound


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Aug 13, 2013)

If you have a knot over an injection site the following day it's a pretty safe bet that you didn't go deep enough and oil accumulated in fat tissue. It will still adsorb, just not as fast as if it were injected IM.


----------



## powermaster (Aug 14, 2013)

He says to him it was more like a lump in the muscle and is gone about the third day after injection. Also says its not so much as pain as it is discomfort.


----------



## powermaster (Aug 14, 2013)

I myself have used test prop and seems to be a hit and miss for me. One day no pain no lump and next injection I may a knot or lump and gone in a few days


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 14, 2013)

powermaster said:


> It is a 23g x 1"



Try a 1 1/2". I'll bet that takes care of the lump. I started pinning prop before bed so by morning pip is gone...


----------



## powermaster (Aug 15, 2013)

I will tell him about the needles. Thanks again for all the replies and suggestions


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 16, 2013)

I never had any of these problems with prop! My body does this with cyp though


----------



## Get Some (Aug 17, 2013)

Bigwhite said:


> Try a 1 1/2". I'll bet that takes care of the lump. I started pinning prop before bed so by morning pip is gone...



I agree with 1.5" for glutes, get it all the way in! But for delts stick to a 1", should be fine.

The one thing you can do is warm the oil immediately prior to injection. Most prop hurts because 100mg/ml is near the top if where the solution will safely hold without additional BB or added solvents. Anything less than 100 mg/ml and it becomes a chore as far as injection volume is concerned.

There's a couple different ways to heat the oil. My favorite involves drawing the oil into your pin, replace the draw needle with the new smaller gauge needle for pinning and leave the cap on. Get a tall skinny cup and fill it with microwaved water that is Hot. It should be too hot to leave your hands in for more than a few seconds but not so hit it burns you immediately. Immerse the syringe (needle down with cap ON) in the water to just past the point of the oil level. DO NOT let the water seep into the backside of the plunger. Hold it there for 1-2 minutes. When you take the syringe out if the water and place your fingers on the barrel where the oil is it should feel fairly warm. You are good to go from there! You may even notice that a few drops of oil have leaked into the cap. This is no big deal, the viscosity of the oil has changed and will slide through a needle easier. The injection pressure will be much less than usual and the oil should easily slide right into the muscle. When done, leave the pin in your arm for 10 or more seconds to let the oil settle. Pulling it out too quickly can result in some oil leaking back out. If you guys have any questions at all just let me know!


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 17, 2013)

Get Some said:


> I agree with 1.5" for glutes, get it all the way in! But for delts stick to a 1", should be fine.
> 
> The one thing you can do is warm the oil immediately prior to injection. Most prop hurts because 100mg/ml is near the top if where the solution will safely hold without additional BB or added solvents. Anything less than 100 mg/ml and it becomes a chore as far as injection volume is concerned.
> 
> There's a couple different ways to heat the oil. My favorite involves drawing the oil into your pin, replace the draw needle with the new smaller gauge needle for pinning and leave the cap on. Get a tall skinny cup and fill it with microwaved water that is Hot. It should be too hot to leave your hands in for more than a few seconds but not so hit it burns you immediately. Immerse the syringe (needle down with cap ON) in the water to just past the point of the oil level. DO NOT let the water seep into the backside of the plunger. Hold it there for 1-2 minutes. When you take the syringe out if the water and place your fingers on the barrel where the oil is it should feel fairly warm. You are good to go from there! You may even notice that a few drops of oil have leaked into the cap. This is no big deal, the viscosity of the oil has changed and will slide through a needle easier. The injection pressure will be much less than usual and the oil should easily slide right into the muscle. When done, leave the pin in your arm for 10 or more seconds to let the oil settle. Pulling it out too quickly can result in some oil leaking back out. If you guys have any questions at all just let me know!



... I probably wasn't heating the oil enough the last time I tried this.


----------



## powermaster (Aug 18, 2013)

He tried pinning quads and about 24 hrs later no knot but a little pain but not bad. Then he got feverish along with nite sweats.  Described it almost as flu like symptoms  but did last long. I think he has decided it's not for him


----------



## powermaster (Aug 18, 2013)

I sure thought there was a way edit post after submitting it.  Meant to say flu like system didn't last but a few hours but happens randomly


----------



## Bippal (Aug 20, 2013)

Ill usually get soreness with any ester, but prop messes me up every time. Besides, long esters ftw anyways!


----------



## StoliFTW (Aug 20, 2013)

Not to hijack the thread, but ever since 'my friend' changed labs he is having to deal with an uncomfortable pain, best described as Charlie Horse type pain. Of course he mans up and deals with it. My question becomes why since changing the labs the pain started occurring? This labs seems to be in high regard. I had the same issue with my first cycle when using this lab. Before this I was using a diff lab and basically no pain whatsoever. My injection technique hasn't changed. It's almost like clockwork, 'pain' starts 48h after and lasts for 3-4 days just in time for the next injection.   Either way just curious that's all..


----------

